# 70’s front brake parts request



## BradCon (Mar 13, 2021)

Hail Huffy enthusiasts, 
  I have this Huffy Venture, badged as Woolworth Woolco. I do not know the Huffy model, can you tell me what it is? Mechanically it only has one problem and I don’t know what it is called or where to get it, can you please educate me and point me in the right direction?
   The front brake is twisted, further examination showed it is the mounting bolt that goes through the frame holding the fender on. Pictures showing the parts. Can the bolt be purchased? 
  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 13, 2021)

I searched google for bicycle caliper brake bolts and an early picture was an item for $5.95 on eBay, which also used the words “pivot” and “front”.
I believe that they are 6mm hardware.

Looks like the goose/swan neck stem should be *lowered* some a bit.


----------



## BradCon (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks just like it. Thanks for the proper search language.


bicycle caliper brake bolts


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 13, 2021)

BradCon said:


> Looks just like it. Thanks for the proper search language.
> 
> 
> bicycle caliper brake bolts



Not  sure how the price might compare to a complete front caliper brake set (economy).


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2021)

I've found out that the diameter of these pivot bolts is not standard. Make sure the diameter is a match to the one being replaced.


----------



## BradCon (Mar 13, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I've found out that the diameter of these pivot bolts is not standard. Make sure the diameter is a match to the one being replaced.



Thank you! I will measure for sure. 
*where did I put my caliper?*


----------



## bloo (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't see a return spring in your pictures. It might be wise to identify that caliper and buy a used one whole, or alternatively get a whole new caliper if you don't care whether it matches.

Does anyone recognize this caliper?


----------



## BradCon (Mar 14, 2021)

bloo said:


> I don't see a return spring in your pictures. It might be wise to identify that caliper and buy a used one whole, or alternatively get a whole new caliper if you don't care whether it matches.
> 
> Does anyone recognize this caliper?



I already had it disassembled when I realized I needed to take a picture. I just laid it on the fender for the picture after I removed the pivot bolt. The caliper worked well with the exception of the angle of the bend. The return spring is in good working order. I found a bolt for $5, so I’ll give that a try. Wouldn’t mind the brand of the caliper though. It was pretty bare.


----------



## juvela (Mar 20, 2021)

-----

the small fish symbol on the brake caliper indicates the brakes are a product of Yoshikawa Seisakusho

their products are sometimes marked as YSB brand

in the time since the cycle's manufacture their brake models are seen primarily on BMX and mountain cycles

in the U.S. they are typically found on department store calibre bicycles





-----


----------



## BradCon (Mar 20, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> the small fish symbol on the brake caliper indicates the brakes are a product of Yoshikawa Seisakusho
> 
> ...



Oh wow. Great information you shared. I appreciate it.


----------



## dweenk (Mar 21, 2021)

BradCon said:


> Oh wow. Great information you shared. I appreciate it.



Have you tried to straighten the bolt? If the threads or OK, I would give that a try.


----------



## BradCon (Mar 21, 2021)

dweenk said:


> Have you tried to straighten the bolt? If the threads or OK, I would give that a try.



I spent 4.99 for the new bolt on EBay. It was an exact fit and working great.


----------

